# To cut acrylic boxes...



## Mantida (Sep 14, 2007)

I've been browsing this thread and wowing at the creative ideas some people had for their enclosures. Bravo!  

I'm going to try some of those acrylic boxes at Hobby Lobby out, as well as cutting some cages to put mesh in to provide better grip for my mantids. But, seeing as that I don't have any cutting tools, that's kind of out of question.

What tools do most of you guys use to cut acrylic and sheets of plastic? Where did you buy them and how much were they?

Thanks.


----------



## Rick (Sep 14, 2007)

I use a dremel tool. Or you could just make holes instead of cutting out an entire section.


----------



## MikhailsDinos (Sep 15, 2007)

I just place holes in the top of the containers. Then place mesh underneath the lids, So that the mantis have somewhere to hang &amp; for keeping those small flies in.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Sep 24, 2007)

mantida, it depends on what type of plastic or acrylic you are going to use, we had a thread on this before, actually it was a poll, hold on, I'll go get the link for you http://mantidforum.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=5871 This is where you can find out the different types and the tools you need. Some are very simple and cheap. Don't be afraid to experiment. I sometimes use a ten penny nail and heat it till real hot to melt holes in plastics. Or any size nail for the hole you want. Be sure to hold it with plyers cause it gets real hot. pm me if you need to know anything else, or my email is [email protected] or [email protected]!


----------

